# Baschdi ist auch da



## Baschdi (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,

sehr tolles Forum! Ich lese hier schon seit einiger Zeit mit!
Möchte mich aber nun endlich auch mal kurz vorstellen.
Bin 27 Jahre alt und vor kurzem mit Frau und Kind ins eigene Haus gezogen. Die Freundin war damals auch der Grund, mein Aquarium aufzugeben. Nach einigen Jahren in einer kleinen Wohnung habe ich ihr geschworen, entweder ein gtößeres Becken oder nen Teich einzurichten.
Naja, der Teich war glücklicherweise schon da. Der Vormieter hat ihn schon recht nett gebaut. Mit kleinem Bachlauf, Koi und Goldfischen.
Vor 3 Wochen hat er endlich seine Fische geholt. Hierfür natürlich das Wasser abgelassen bis auf nen kleinen Rest. Habe hier dann Wasser einlaufen lassen und nach ner Woche "meine" Fische rein gekauft, nachdem ich lediglich 2 Goldfische (ein farbiger und ein "schwarzer") gesehen habe. Nun mein Problem: ich habe ca. "schwarze" Goldfische übersehen und somit etwas zu viel Besatz. 
Aber erst mal kurz die Randdaten.

* ca. 6000l
* an der tiefsten Stelle etwa 1,5m
* Aussenfilter mit 11 Watt UVC
* Besatz: 4 Goldorfen, 2 Sarasa, 4 gelbe Goldfische, 2 __ Shubunkin, 11 Goldfische orange, ca. 15 weitere (die schon drin waren, sich aber erst sehr spät zeigten), __ Molche, Kaulquappen

Mit dem Wasser bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich möchte so wenig Technik wie möglich nutzen und trotzdem immer meine Fische sehen.

Vor allem um den Teich herum wird noch viel passieren. Im Moment hab ich lediglich Fische rein gekauft. Der Rest kommt dann peu a peu.

Viele Grüße und weiter so

Baschdi


----------



## Baschdi (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Bilder vergessen...


----------



## katja (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

hallo baschdi :willkommen im forum 

sieht schön aus dein teich, gefällt mir 

mit dem besatz hast du ganz schön reingehauen, zumal sich die goldis ja vermehren wie die karnickel  bin gespannt, wieviel fische du nächstes jahr hast...am besten verschenkst du nachwuchs immer ganz zügig, sonst ist dein filter ruckzuck überfordert 

du solltest dich auch mit dem gedanken anfreunden, den goldorfen ein passendes zuhause zu suchen, denen ist dein teich schnell zu klein :? das sind schnelle oberflächenschwimmer, die somit viel platz brauchen, die außerdem werden die schöön groß 



> Vor allem um den Teich herum wird noch viel passieren



na hoffentlich hältst du uns weiterhin mit berichten und foddos auf dem laufenden


----------



## Baschdi (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hi Katja,

danke schön!
Die Goldorfen sind da, um den Besatz an Jungfischen zu reduzieren. Hoff ich zumindest mal. Und wie gesagt: die Goldfische, die der Vormieter (den ich persönlich kenne) drin gelassen hat, haben sich eben sehr gut versteckt. 
Naja, und dann eben der Kaufwahn im Laden... Eigentlich wollte ich viel weniger kaufen.
Wir werden sehen.
Weitere Infos kommen natürlich!

Grüße

Baschdi


----------



## katja (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*



> Die Goldorfen sind da, um den Besatz an Jungfischen zu reduzieren



 da kann ich zumindest aus meiner erfahrung sagen, dass das nicht klappt :? meine orfen damals haben sich nicht die bohne für die kleinen interessiert, egal in welcher größe. ein sonnenbarsch ist da wohl erfolgversprechender.
außerdem macht es dieser gedanke für die orfen ja nicht besser, der teich ist für die auf dauer zu klein, ob sie sich um den nachwuchs kümmern oder nicht 

ps: ich sehe gerade, dass du auch im plz-gebiet 7 wohnst


----------



## Baschdi (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

ok, verstanden. die orfen müssen somit früher oder später raus. der vorbesitzer hatte hier übrigens noch koi drin. naja, erst mal n paar goldfische her geben, wobei es denen jetzt deutlich besser geht als in der kleinen tonne beim zoohändler....


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hi Baschdi,
:Willkommen2

wegen dem Besatz würde ich mir erst mal weniger Gedanken machen, die sind ja erst mal klein.
Das ist ein toller Teich den du da geerbt hast, da kannst du deine Ideen noch gut einbringen.
Etwas Vorwissen vom AQ ist sicher sehr hilfreich wenn es um die Wasserwerte geht.


----------



## Baschdi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hi Joerg,

ich denke auch, dass der große Besatz im Moment nicht weiter stört. Die Fische haben noch genügend Platz.
Wie schon beschrieben bin ich mit der Wasserqualität sehr zufrieden. Ich habe ja "nur" den 10000l-UVC Filter von TIP (Baumarkt) im Einsatz. Ich möchte unbedingt so wenig Technik wie möglich haben und trotzdem schön klares Wasser. Gibts da ausser der richtigen Pflanzeneahl noch was anderes?
Was ist mit einem Skimmer? Ist der notwendig? Oder reicht auch regelmäßiges "angeln" mit dem Kescher?

Vielen Dank an ein wirklich tolles Forum!


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

So einen Druckfilter hatte ich auch mal. Der ist gerade so ausreichend und muss oft gesäubert werden.
Die Fadenalgen rausholen ist nötig, da dadurch die Biomasse ausvdem Kreislauf kommt.
Im Teich ist ein zusätzlicher Eintrag von außen und die Sonne scheint mehr.
Skimmer kann die Oberfläche sauber halten, ob der gebraucht wird hängt vom Eintrag ab.


----------



## Baschdi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

das meine ich mit "wirklich tollem Forum"! Sauschnelle, kurze und deutiliche Antworten!


Das Gebüsch und der Baum halten viel Sonne ab. Das ist schonmal gut. Regelmäßiges Säubern stimmt! 1 mal die Woche ist wohl minimum....
Wir werden sehen, wies weitergeht und ob evtl. doch noch n anderer Filter ran muss. Das mit dem Skimmer lass ich dann erst mal, wobei ich weiß, dass gerade durch den Baum n haufen Blüten und Blätter in den Teich fallen....


----------



## Baschdi (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

kleines update:
Besatz nun nur noch:
4 Goldfische orange, 4 Goldfische gelb, 3 Goldorfen, 2 Sarasa, 4 __ Shubunkin. Dann noch ca. 5 Babys (ca 1cm)
Habe gestern 35 (!!!) Goldfische verschenkt. War also doch deutlich mehr drin, als erwartet.

Das Blumenbeet ist auch weg. Jetzt kann begonnen werden, einen schönen Abschluss zum Teich zu erstellen. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Sandra1976 (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hallo Baschdi,
du hast ja mal einen richtig schönen Teich in deinem Garten. Supi 
Gut finde ich auch, dass du deinen Bestand etwas reduziert hast, glaub mir, nächstes Jahr gibts wieder Babyfische zum verschenken. Unsere Orfen (2 Stück) intresssieren sich auch nicht die Bohne für Babyfische. Die sind den ganzen Tag am flitzen an der Wasseroberfläche uns sammeln Insekten wie verrrückt. Wir haben einen Sonnenbarsch, der hat die Aufgabe alles "klein" zu halten. Unser Teich ist 8 m x 4,5 m und an der tiefsten Stelle 2,10 m, der hat ordentlich was zu tun und hat immer einen dicken Bauch 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Baschdi (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hi Sandra,

danke! Warte mal ab, im Moment sieht er (noch) nicht so toll aus. 
Wie gesagt hab ich das Blumenbeet heruasgerissen. Das wird mit Granitschotter und Tigergras/__ Schilf aufgefüllt. 

Der __ Barsch wird auch noch kommen. Habe aber nen Haufen Wasser rausgesaugt und möchte nun erst mal warten, bis er wieder eingefahren ist. Soll ich den Barsch wirklich allein halten? Nicht mindestens zwei? Wo krieg ich am besten einen her?

Viele GRüße

Baschdi


----------



## Gesichtsmodifikation (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

HAllo, ich habe zuviele __ Sonnenbarsche, allerdings PLZ 64342, der Abholer muss sie selber fangen, da besteht das eigentliche Problem.Habe das neulich hier schon angesprochen, ich habe immer noch keinen gefangen, weder mit __ Regenwurm noch sonstwas, vielleicht wollte ich auch garnicht
Also da war die Rede von einer Reuse die gut funktionieren tuen soll:smoki
Also wer welche fangen will dann hier, es sind (ich glaube sechs) ein angrifslustiger Großer, den würde ich aber gerne behalten, mit einem seines Gefolges.....
Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Seeheim-Jugenheim


----------



## Baschdi (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hi,

danke für das Angebot. Aber die Anreise ist da doch deutlich zu weit... :?


----------



## Springmaus (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hallo,

ich habe ca 10 000 Liter Wasser im Teich dazu Goldys und Shubis und nur
*1 Sonnenbarsch* das reicht, er bekommt ab und zu mal einen __ Regenwurm
und ist super zufrieden schwimmt immer mit den anderen!


----------



## Baschdi (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hallo Doris,
danke für die Info. Ich meinte mit meiner Frage allerdings vielmehr, ob das wirklich ok ist, den Fisch allein zu halten....

Viele Grüße
Baschdi


----------



## Baschdi (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Für alle interessierten anbei ein paar vorher - nachher - Bilder. Der Teich wurde gereinigt, die Pflanzen gestutzt unf vor allem das Beet vor dem Teich entfernt und der Bereich etwas vergrößert. Hier kommen in Bälde (Hausumbau läuft ja parallel auch noch...) ein paar Gräser und __ Schilf hin. Aufgefüllt wird dann mit Granitschotter. Außerdem soll nächstes Jahr meine Regentonne(n) noch versteckt werden. Hierzu werde ich noch andere Bilder machen und posten, um eure Meinung zum Standort des Filters zu hören, äh lesen...

Der Teich ist nicht ganz voll, da das Ufer auf einer Seite noch etwas angepasst wird...

Bis dahin
Baschdi


----------



## Baschdi (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hallo Gemeinde,
nach einem Besuch auf der Landesgartenschau und der Sichtung eines tollen Gartens (s. Anhang), haben wir beschlossen, keinen Granitschotter zu verwenden, sondern verschieden grosse Wackensteine.  Dadurch könnten wir auch den bachlauf weiterverwenden, über den ich den Teich mit Regenwasser speisen könnte. 
Mein einziges Problem (und der Grund, den bachlauf.zu entfernen), ist die Rasenpflege. Egal ob mit Kantenmäher oder dem Rasentrimmer, es  fliegt immer viel  GeS in den Bachlauf. Wie könnte ich das baulich am besten ãndern? 
Bin wie immer sehr froh über hilfreiche Tips...
Grüsse Baschdi


----------



## Baschdi (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

So soll's mal werden. Nur flacher...


----------



## _didi_ (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hallo,
ich habe einen knapp 10m langen Bachlauf. Da sammelt sich natürlich ne Menge Gedöns. Ich habe kurz vor dem Teich ne kleine Brücke drüber unter der ich ein  Stück Böschungsmatte mit eingearbeitet habe (dieses schwarze Geflecht) das hält fast alles ab. Musst du halt regelmäßig sauber machen..

Gruss Didi


----------



## Baschdi (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Und so isses im Moment noch...


----------



## Baschdi (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hallo Didi
Danke, aber das löst mein Problem nicht. Es sei denn, ich "spüle" den bachlauf jedes mal nach dem rasenmähen aus...


----------



## Schaffi (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hallo und Willkommen, 
wie wäre es denn, wenn Du den Bachlauf einbettest? Soll heißen links und rechts davon ein bisschen Beet und davor eine Rasenkante? Dann sollte da eigentlich kein Rasen mehr drin landen. Alternativ kannst Du auch mit Steinen arbeiten. Mehr würde mir da nun auch nicht einfallen. 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Baschdi (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

auch eine Idee...

was haltet ihr von nem Blech, das ich links und rechts in den Boden stecke/betoniere? Sollte doch eigentlich auch nen sauberen Abschluss bilden, oder?


----------



## Schaffi (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hm mit deinen Worten : auch eine idee...
nur weiß ich nicht ob sich das gut ins Gesamtbild einfügen würde und zum anderen kann es je nach Blech passieren,das es in irgendeiner Weise chemische Verbindungen gibt ( Rost  ect ) desweiteren kann es bei VA Stahl (auch in Blechform) unansehnlich stumpf werden. Vielleicht würde das verchromt gut aussehen aber ich glaub der Kostenfaktor wäre da doch ein wenig hoch  

Letzt endlich muss es Dir bzw Euch gefallen, ich würde das wohl nicht machen aber es ist Geschmackssache. 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Baschdi (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Baschdi ist auch da*

Hallo Community,

ziemlich genau 4 Wochen ist es her. Aber mittlerweile bin ich fertig. Habe mich für ein Edelstahlblech entschieden. Der Bachlauf wird nächstes Jahr nachgerüstet.
Bin mal gespannt, wie das alles aussieht, wenn die Gräser nächstes Jahr angewachsen sind. Hinten links sieht man auch noch etwas __ Schilf. Das soll sich dort auch schön vermehren. Wie gesagt, wir können gespannt sein, wies nächstes Jahr aussieht. 
Nächstes (und letztes) Projekt dieses Jahr: Kindersicherung.

Bilder nochmals vom Anfang bis jetzt:


----------

